# 多谢



## notnotchris

I am wondering about connotations behind the usage of 多谢 in Mandarin.

I know one person who uses this phrase who is not from Hong Kong and speaks no Cantonese; to me it sounds like this person is putting on airs, trying to sound more international than he is. However, I am not a native speaker, so I'd like to hear some opinions on this.

Thanks!


----------



## AVim

notnotchris said:


> I am wondering about connotations behind the usage of 多谢 in Mandarin.
> 
> I know one person who uses this phrase who is not from Hong Kong and speaks no Cantonese; to me it sounds like this person is putting on airs, trying to sound more international than he is. However, I am not a native speaker, so I'd like to hear some opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks!



Normally, '多谢' sounds a little bit more formal than '谢谢', but still, it depends on the context.


----------



## Chopin-lover

It's rarely used in Mandarin, mostly in Cantonese.


----------



## notnotchris

The friend I am thinking of was born and raised in northern China, which is why I always thought it strange when he used it.

I assume that he is saying "多谢" on purpose, and I am wondering what are some possible reasons why. Perhaps to sound like he is from Hong Kong?

I know I can't ask anyone to read his mind, but what would your opinion be if you heard this?


----------



## AVim

notnotchris said:


> the friend i am thinking of was born and raised in northern china, which is why i always thought it strange when he used it.
> 
> I assume that he is saying "多谢" on purpose, and i am wondering what are some possible reasons why. Perhaps to sound like he is from hong kong?
> 
> I know i can't ask anyone to read his mind, but what would your opinion be if you heard this?



有点明白你的意思了。你可以注意他跟陌生人讲话时是不是也这样，如果不是，那他可能只是在好朋友面前故意“卖弄”或“取笑”一下自己，来娱乐大家，不必太在意。

我上学的时候，就有个同学总爱用粤语说“老哥”这个词（可能是想学粤语，或着是从哪个电影里学的），一见面就用粤语说“xx老哥，……”，可他就会说这一句粤语，蛮搞笑的。


----------



## about:blank

Although I don't use it frequently,I saw people use it at times (in the mainland of China). I think it's a bit more formal,perhaps more gentle. People also say it in TV series. So, no big deal.


----------



## coconutpalm

I use it, but not very often. I would "type" 多谢啦—— I like using 咯instead of 啦 at present.
In spoken language, I don't remember saying this unless I"m calling or shouting. I might say 多谢多谢 in a little bit joking way and just between friends, or when I want to show that I'm truly grateful -- this, surely, is a more formal context and a grateful expression or tone is a must.


----------



## rivei

According to the meaning of each character, 多 means many/ much, while 谢 means thanks. 多谢 literally means "many thanks". It sounds more polite than just 谢谢.
It's true that it is used much more in Cantonese than Mandarin. As Cantonese has a longer history, it retains many words that are spoken in ancient way. I think 多谢 is the ancient polite way of saying thanks. As time goes by, this way might sound "too" polite to ordinary people and then it became 谢谢. That's why it disappeared in Mandarin for some time.
But now because of the influence of southern China, this word is reused again in Mandarin.


----------



## notnotchris

I see. So would it's use in Mandarin be roughly equivalent to "Thank you so much" in English?

Also does it have a formal tone in Cantonese? I know there is also the option of "m goi" when thanking someone (sorry, don't know the characters)


----------



## coconutpalm

Generally, I think you're right that it means "thank you so much". 
Yet of course, as you know, tone or context can change everything


----------



## rivei

notnotchris said:


> Also does it have a formal tone in Cantonese? I know there is also the option of "m goi" when thanking someone (sorry, don't know the characters)


 
Yes, we also say "唔该" (pronounce "m goi") for "thank you" in Cantonese. 唔 means "not", 该 means "should", so literally "唔该" means "you shouldn't have to/you should not". It is used mostly when some one helps or do a favor for another, while "多谢" is mostly used when you receive a gift, present etc.. Both are formal. Orally, we will add "嗮"(sai) at the end making it sound not too fomal.


----------



## DavidCornell

多谢 sounds insincere to me, but it doesn't sound "international". If you helped someone, and he responded by saying 多谢, that means it was not a big favor, and so it is just an expression of politeness. If you really want to thank someone, you use other expressions.



notnotchris said:


> I am wondering about connotations behind the usage of 多谢 in Mandarin.
> 
> I know one person who uses this phrase who is not from Hong Kong and speaks no Cantonese; to me it sounds like this person is putting on airs, trying to sound more international than he is. However, I am not a native speaker, so I'd like to hear some opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## brucegee

I was also born and raised in northern China- Peking and I prefer 多谢
I think it is as same as 谢谢
just like thanks and thank you


----------



## avlee

Nothing to write home about, really.


----------



## Lingfan

多谢 is a bit formal to me. 

谢谢 is a bit less formal than 多谢。However, I think it is a bit formal than I am used to. 

I normally say "谢谢啊"！


----------



## cerruti1881

lingfan said:


> 多谢 is a bit formal to me.
> 
> 谢谢 is a bit less formal than 多谢。however, i think it is a bit formal than i am used to.
> 
> I normally say "谢谢啊"！



i think you are right,.


----------



## Eagle_1011

cerruti1881 said:


> i think you are right,.



I think you can use 多谢 two ways. And I'm speaking with respect to mandarine Chinese

One is formal, equivalent of Thanks or Thank you very much.

"我明天会替你问一下你的事情的,别担心。“
“多谢。”

One is more joking, and therefore somewhat informal, like when your friend agrees to hook you up with some girl:

"好吧好吧, 我帮你问她就是了!"
"多谢多谢!哈哈!"

So it really depends on the context.


----------



## cerruti1881

Eagle_1011 said:


> I think you can use 多谢 two ways. And I'm speaking with respect to mandarine Chinese
> 
> One is formal, equivalent of Thanks or Thank you very much.
> 
> "我明天会替你问一下你的事情的,别担心。“
> “多谢。”
> 
> One is more joking, and therefore somewhat informal, like when your friend agrees to hook you up with some girl:
> 
> "好吧好吧, 我帮你问她就是了!"
> "多谢多谢!哈哈!"
> 
> So it really depends on the context.[/quit]
> 
> 我个人以为您对“多谢”的用法，存在误区。多谢只能用来表达感谢之意，怎么能用来开玩笑呢？人家帮了你的忙，你却和人家开玩笑？说不过去了吧。您说是吗？呵呵。


----------

